# The Princess and the Frog



## l1onqueen (Sep 29, 2009)

So Disney is finally releasing a movie with an African American princess. I am super excited, but am getting more so annoyed with people bashing the movie just because the prince in the movie isn't black. According to Disneys' website he is from "Maldonia" I'm no geography buff but I think its a make believe place. Anyhow, said prince looks more hispanic (to me) white. The majority of this bashing is coming from African American leaders and groups.  Sure, a black princess wont change years of racial injustice, but at least my kid finally believes that there such thing as a "brown" princess.  (The little girls in her class told her there wasn't such a thing as one.) I think they make a cute couple!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 29, 2009)

i think that its a good concept about the movie weather the prince is white, hispanic black purple or green it should not matter. My daughters are mixed and I know they will appreciate it .


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 29, 2009)

Why are people upset that the prince isn't black? Are they not fans of interracial relationships or something? I think that it is nice that today's little girls and boys have a new disney movie, I grew up with disney movies but there was never a new princess movie. It looks like it will be a cute movie and I will probably watch it. You are never too old to watch a disney movie!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

I seen this trailer and it looks like a really cute movie. Screw the people offended by the characters. There should be more interracial cartoons to encourage kids to love anyone regardless of their race.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 29, 2009)

im not sure how i feel about this movie yet. I like thats its going back to Disney's classic roots but it looks extra cheesy.... like its trying SO hard to be inclusive that its forced almost?  i dont know. That very well might not be a fair assessment. I will watch it though!

Anyway, i didnt realize that the prince wasn't "black" but i dont see why thats a problem! I mean, this is a first for Disney right? I first Black "princess" and the rest of the characters seem to be primarily black too. So why not have another first, an interactial couple? I think these people that are complaining are ridiculous!!! isnt that kind of racist? Black women only with black men? 
Hispanics with Hispanics? Whites with whites?  That's so backwards its scary.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 29, 2009)

i just wanna see the movie regardless if they are black purple green blue or yellow


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont get why folks would be mad either. I cant wait to take my daughter to see it.


----------



## Sass (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my tickets for the big screen viewing in NYC this November.  I cannot wait!  We get to mingle with the Princesses afterwards and the kids get to play games.  If the Princess was white I'd still be there.  Doesn't matter is Prince is white either.  I just love Disney.  What they ought to do is make Jasmine an official Princess though because she's my fave.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 30, 2009)

i thought Jasmine was a princess???


----------



## Sass (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i thought Jasmine was a princess???_

 
She is, but not officially.  The three official Princesses are Cindy, Aurora and Snow White.  She's considered one of the Princesses when it comes to merchandise and some of the shows which is unfortunate.  They do have her all over the Disney stores so that's a good thing.  I'm not sure why they are considering Belle to be Princess when she's clearly not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but who knows.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_She is, but not officially.  The three official Princesses are Cindy, Aurora and Snow White.  She's considered one of the Princesses when it comes to merchandise and some of the shows which is unfortunate.  They do have her all over the Disney stores so that's a good thing.  I'm not sure why they are considering Belle to be Princess when she's clearly not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but who knows._

 
Actually Jasmine is a Princess that's why the whole basis of Aladdin is about him having to be a Prince to marry her, and Belle is to because she marries Beast who is the Prince of the castle. Sorry end rant, I just absolutely love Disney. I'm interested to see it although I agree with Mabelle that it might seem a bit cheesy.

Edit: Ariel is a Princess too, so officially there are 6 not 3


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to continue but I thought I just might mention that Disney Corp. also considers Pocohantas and Mulan as part of the princess line up in addition to the new Tiana and Rapunzel who will be added in 2010.


----------



## Sass (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah Mulan is definitely in there and is not a princess at all, but her outfit is out at the Disney Store for Halloween.  All of the outfits are so cute.  My little girl is still too little for Halloween.  Maybe next year.  There were no costumes for Pocahontas though.


----------



## Sass (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_Actually Jasmine is a Princess that's why the whole basis of Aladdin is about him having to be a Prince to marry her, and Belle is to because she marries Beast who is the Prince of the castle. Sorry end rant, I just absolutely love Disney. I'm interested to see it although I agree with Mabelle that it might seem a bit cheesy.

Edit: Ariel is a Princess too, so officially there are 6 not 3_

 
Yes, Jasmine is a Princess and that's why I think she should be on every Princess publication and product, but she's not. Ariel is definitely a Princess, but she's not in with "the princesses" aka Cindy, Aurora and Snow White at all on most of the publications and items.  I love them all anyway, but I'd like Disney to represent all of the Princesses the same way.  All are just as popular as one another.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you ladies are missing each others points - one of you is talking about what title the characters have in their respective fairy-tales, while the other is talking about a marketing concept revolving around certain princess characters that Disney has been using in recent years.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think you ladies are missing each others points - one of you is talking about what title the characters have in their respective fairy-tales, while the other is talking about a marketing concept revolving around certain princess characters that Disney has been using in recent years._

 
Haha, I think you are right.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Yeah Mulan is definitely in there and is not a princess at all, but her outfit is out at the Disney Store for Halloween.  All of the outfits are so cute.  My little girl is still too little for Halloween.  Maybe next year.  There were no costumes for Pocahontas though._

 
That's a bummer the Disney Store here has costumes for all of them.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont get why people are upset. remember pocohantas and john smith?! anyways i think this will be great! I absolutely love disney. Ha also sorta ot, but cinderellas considered a princess too...


----------



## aziajs (Oct 3, 2009)

There are also 2 previous discussions about the movie:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/d...railer-109060/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/d...rincess-67102/


----------

